# Where can I buy Plastisol Heat Transfer designs?



## nailsontherun2u (Feb 18, 2007)

I was interested in buying wholesale Plastisol Heat transfer designs that I can just heat press on shirts and sell alongside my rhinestone shirts that I make. I am looking for fun girly shirts....having to do with cocktails, drinks, spa like, beauty, etc. Also, looking for stock shark plastisol designs as well!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Artbrands.com has a great selection and there are other places.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ProWorldInc.com has a lot of transfers from different wholesalers.


----------

